# update on my recovery



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

I wrote a post 3 months ago in March concerning my recovery.
Here is the link if you did not read it : http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31345-100-recovered/

I remember when i was in your shoes how hard it was and how much I wanted to ask question for those who recovered and for them to give me updates
about whether they relapsed or not, if they became exactly how they are or different. I am going to make things clear because there is no recovery post
in this site that is clear.

I will keep on updating my story every few months.

First of all, I am still discontinuing my meds which were zoloft and lamictal and as you know these meds kinda dull your emotions so I still have a little
numbness but this is the medication effect and I do not feel depersonalized , I am not a stranger to myself or to my friends and family.

My energy, confidence, and sharpness is back.
My visual symptoms is back.

When people say that there is still tiny bit of dp left when they recover, well i used to feel that too and everytime time pass it gets tinier...you reach a 
point where you know you don't have it, and if you are questioning whether you have it or not than this 1% is because of you questioning it. We became hyper aware of our existance so we question things that people take for granted and we try to link everything to DP.

I used to think if I woke up dizzy, or felt really tired, or out of it it is because of DP!!! well no it is not.

Depression and anxiety is present in all humans, it can differ between people some have it like extremly minor so it is not a major issue on their life but it
is present. Depersonalization is also present in everyone, but some become chronically depersonalized. mild dp is when you do not sleep and go the next morning
to work or university, when you are comming from work extremly tired . When you have depersonalization and have full understanding on what this is, you will try
to link everything to it, so please don't. this is the first step to break the viscious cycle.

There is something also that I noticed is that when you feel much better. the residual symptoms might take more time to dissapear than the normal symptoms. So
do not think that you recovered from depersonalization but your brain fog will remain forever. no it won't.

I remember that this feeling was a fucking hell, I remember the first stages of it how terrifying it was, like you are in a constant bad trip with physical, visual, and emotional symptoms.

You can all get better, if few people went to the other side, than it means this is not something everlasting with no solution. You just need to find your way.

I will never forgot what I passed through, I even come to the site sometimes to read about it. I will never forget the whole experience. It will still be a part
of me, after you recover you will be proud and feel that you have been in places where no one ever been in.

I feel you all.

if you need anything send me a message of your email , msn , or facebook or wtvr.

best of luck


----------



## rodris (Jun 18, 2012)

perdurabo said:


> I wrote a post 3 months ago in March concerning my recovery.
> Here is the link if you did not read it : http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31345-100-recovered/
> 
> I remember when i was in your shoes how hard it was and how much I wanted to ask question for those who recovered and for them to give me updates
> ...


hi!!im on the road to recovery,in a point where im starting to distract myself from it and let it go.its been 2 years with cannabis induced dp for my and now i see the light!!!!thank you for writing this,its important for me and it gives me the strenght to go on on my way.really proud of you.who long have you had this??you feel confortable now when you are alone thinking about your live about yourself your conciusness??


----------

